# Diseño de un sistema Infra-Woofer



## JoeDriller (May 11, 2009)

Buenos días a todos. Una vez, cuando yo tenía 18 años e iba loco por aprender TODO sobre el diseño de cajas acústicas, buscando los mejores altavoces, haciendo millones de cálculos y pensando que nunca podría tener un sistema con una buena respuesta ya que no tenía dinero para adquirir buen material, un Ingeniero muy entendido en la cuestión me pasó un documento, que era su proyecto de final de carrera, donde afirmaba (y demostraba con cálculos) que era posible obtener cualquier respuesta de cualquier altavoz si se diseñaba correctamente la caja. Bien, ahora que tengo 41 años y después de hacer miles de "inventos" tengo que darle la razón, la única limitación que he encontrado es que a veces para obtener la respuesta requerida hay que suminstrar tanta potencia al altavoz que la bobina no aguanta, aunque teóricamente el sistema respondería como uno quiere. Tanto es así que en lo último que estoy trabajando es en un sistema de INFRA-WOOFER que responde hasta frecuencias de 8 Hz con un rizado de +/- 3dB, (con altavoces convencionales) donde se confirma esa vieja teoría que alguien con muy buen criterio me enseñó hace 23 años. De momento estoy usando altavoces convencionales pero estoy trabajando ya en el diseño de un altavoz específico para este uso, esperamos en 3 meses tener ya un prototipo.
El principal problema es la potencia ya que el sistema funciona muy bien en frecuencia pero lógicamente es relativamente pobre en rendimiento, así que para poder trabajar junto a un sistema convencional de Hi-Fi (+/- 90dB 1W/1m) tengo que suministrarle bastante potencia, aún así los resultados son muy satisfactorios.

Las primeras pruebas las he realizado con altavoces de 10" (tipo profesional de 100 dB 1W/1m) y de 12" (tipo Hi-Fi de 91 dB 1W/1m) y el resultado es contundente. Los he cerrado en una caja hermética de volúmen pequeño; el próximo paso es probarlo en una caja reflex pero aún tengo dudas de en que frecuencia es mejor sintonizar la caja. Tengo en las manos un buen cono de 15" y 800W de potencia continua (bajo especificación A.E.S) que también será probado en breve junto con unas cajas de bocina plegada con un JBL de 18" cada una, si os interesa el tema contactar conmigo.



José (pepo@XXXXXXXX)



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Junté los datos del tema que creaste y esto que vino de otro hilo para dejar sólo uno abierto. Si encontrás errores, por favor comunicámelo y los corrijo. Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días a todos. Una vez, cuando yo tenía 18 años e iba loco por aprender TODO sobre el diseño de cajas acústicas, buscando los mejores altavoces, haciendo millones de cálculos y pensando que nunca podría tener un sistema con una buena respuesta ya que no tenía dinero para adquirir buen material, un Ingeniero muy entendido en la cuestión me pasó un documento, que era su proyecto de final de carrera, donde afirmaba (y demostraba con cálculos) que era posible obtener cualquier respuesta de cualquier altavoz si se diseñaba correctamente la caja.



Casi...no solo la caja. Si tenes que conformar la respuesta de la caja para que tenga una forma que a vos te convenga pero que sea imposible de lograr ajustando el volumen y/o puertos (si es bass reflex), entonces la solución es tocar la electrónica que la excita.



			
				JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> Bien, ahora que tengo 41 años y después de hacer miles de "inventos" tengo que darle la razón, la única limitación que he encontrado es que a veces para obtener la respuesta requerida hay que suminstrar tanta potencia al altavoz que la bobina no aguanta, aunque teóricamente el sistema respondería como uno quiere.



Y si...no solo la potencia, sino también la forma de la respuesta en frecuencia con la que excitas el parlante+caja. El ejemplo típico es la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz, con la que a veces (dependiendo del parlante) hay que entregar hasta 32 veces la potencia nominal en bajas frecuencias si querés extender el rango hasta los "muy graves".



			
				JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> Tanto es así que en lo último que estoy trabajando es en un sistema de INFRA-WOOFER que responde hasta frecuencias de 8 Hz con un rizado de +/- 3dB, (con altavoces convencionales) donde se confirma esa vieja teoría que alguien con muy buen criterio me enseñó hace 23 años. No obstante estamos diseñando un altavoz específico para este uso, esperamos en 3 meses, tener ya un prototipo.



Tené cuidado con ese diseño, por que la potencia que vas a necesitar (si la caja no es muy grande) puede llegar a ser descomunal, superior a un par de kilowatts. De todas formas, salvo que sea para una aplicación muy particular, diseñar por debajo de los 15 a 20Hz no tiene mucho caso, por que en las grabaciones no hay señales de esa frecuencia, excepto los alabeos del disco (el viejo rumble) y para reproducción en vivo, la frecuencia mas baja que hay son los 16 Hz del tubo de un órgano.

Pero bueno, que tengas suerte con tu diseño.

Saludos!


----------



## JoeDriller (May 11, 2009)

Bueno..... teneis todos razón pero a pesar de no existir frecuencias tan graves en las grabaciones si estan sus armónicos, tanto superiores como inferiores y estos tenemos la desgracia (los inferiores me refiero) de que los precibimos de manera fisiológica (resuenan cavidades en nuestro cuerpo y percibimos vibraciones con el estomago, pulmones, etc...) y no con el oído de ahí que el tener un sistema que reproduzca estas frecuencias hace que nuestra percepción del programa musical sea mucho mas rica y satisfactoria. En mi diseño lo que hago es hacer trabajar al altvoz por debajo de su Fs en todo momento de manera que compenso el roll-off que tiene mediante un sistema activo que eleva la señal de entrada del amplificador correspondiente a su rango; realmente no necesito Kilowatios pero sí una potencia superior al resto del sistema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> Bueno..... teneis todos razón pero a pesar de no existir frecuencias tan graves en las grabaciones si estan sus armónicos, tanto superiores como inferiores y estos tenemos la desgracia (los inferiores me refiero) de que los precibimos de manera fisiológica (resuenan cavidades en nuestro cuerpo y percibimos vibraciones con el estomago, pulmones, etc...) y no con el oído de ahí que el tener un sistema que reproduzca estas frecuencias hace que nuestra percepción del programa musical sea mucho mas rica y satisfactoria.



Las frecuencias de las que te hablo son las inferiores, y no hay muchos amplificador que te permitan llegar a los 8 Hz sin atenuación, por que eso significaria una fcia de -3 dB de alrededor de 1 o 2 Hz. Claro, vos siempre podés modificar el filtro pasa-altos de entrada para llevar la rsta en fcia del amplificador a ese nivel.
Y si, efectivamente, esas frecuencias no se escuchan....se sienten.



			
				JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> En mi diseño lo que hago es hacer trabajar al altvoz por debajo de su Fs en todo momento de manera que compenso el roll-off que tiene mediante un sistema activo que eleva la señal de entrada del amplificador correspondiente a su rango; realmente no necesito Kilowatios pero sí una potencia superior al resto del sistema.



Eso es exactamente lo que hace la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz, pero la potencia necesaria depende de que tan abajo quieras llegar (8 Hz en tu caso), del tamaño de la caja, las características del parlante, de la potencia base que le corresponden a los graves en función de la potencia de tu instalación, de la SPL de los otros parlantes (medios y agudos) y del nivel de los sub-graves en las grabaciones con las que estés trabajando, que generalmente es bastante pequeño.

Saludos!


----------



## JoeDriller (May 11, 2009)

Bien............ por fin inteligencia la otro lado de la línea. Disculpad, es que estoy un poco harto de revolotear por foros donde el el mas experto no es capaz ni de escribir su nombre sin faltas de ortografía. El problema del amplificador lo estoy evaluando, realmente es un gran problema; además creo que necesitaría un amplificador con un damping muy alto. Por ahora he probado con un par de etapas de audio Pro, una work que debe dar 300W o 375W rms por canal a 8 Ohms y un final de un amplificador de bajo que entrega 175W a 8 Ohms y a falta de pruebas con material de laboratorio mi oido dice que el sonido es bueno. Estoy mirando la manera de ponerle números a todo esto y de mientras resulta que ha caido en mis manos una pequeña obra de ingeniería, una etapa Focusritte Red 5 (las que ya no se fabrican y costaban unos 7000€) que tiene un final fastidiado, en cuanto la repare la pruebo; este material se fabricaba para estudios de grabación y tiene una gradísima fama, aquí os dejo las características:

Specifications
Continuous output: 250W RMS into 8 Ohms (THD < 0.05%)
400W RMS into 2 Ohms (THD < 0.05%)

Dynamic Headroom: 300W into 8 Ohms
520W into 4 Ohms, at 1kHz 20 cycles on, 180 cycles off

Peak Pulse Output: 75V pk for 8ms burst, equivalent to 800Wpk into 2 Ohms

Output Z: 0.03 Ohms and 2.6uH

Frequency Response: 1Hz to 39kHz (-1dB)
1Hz to 75kHz (-3dB)

Signal to Noise: Better than -105dB (A weighted at 2/3 full power)

Gain: 33dB

Slew Rate: >70V/uS measured with 1kHz 20Vpk square wave

Channel separation: >95dB un-weighted

Input Sensitivity: 1V for maximum rated output

Input Z Balanced: 100Kohm and 22pF 


   Creo que es una buena candidata para pruebas. 

Mi circuito activo alimenta al altavoz desde la frecuencia más baja que yo quiera (8 Hz por ejemplo) hasta justo un poco por debajo de la Fs. del altavoz, tengo entendido que la transformadorrmación Linkwitz no tiene el tope debajo de la Fs. Con ello me aseguro de que nunca llegaré al extremo de romper el altavoz por compensar las fuerzas elásticas en la resonancia.


    La idea de llegar a 8Hz +/- 3dB es por asegurar bien el rango de 20-40 Hz que sí se encuentra de manera natural en muchas grabaciones (mayormente vinilos) de mucha música progresiva de los 60's y 70's, Pink Floyd, King Crimson, PFM, Blue Oyster Cult, Yes, Led Zeppelin, en fin muchísismos grupos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> Bien............ por fin inteligencia la otro lado de la línea. Disculpad, es que estoy un poco harto de revolotear por foros donde el el mas experto no es capaz ni de escribir su nombre sin faltas de ortografía. El problema del amplificador lo estoy evaluando, realmente es un gran problema; además creo que necesitaría un amplificador con un damping muy alto. Por ahora he probado con un par de etapas de audio Pro, una work que debe dar 300W o 375W rms por canal a 8 Ohms y un final de un amplificador de bajo que entrega 175W a 8 Ohms y a falta de pruebas con material de laboratorio mi oido dice que el sonido es bueno. Estoy mirando la manera de ponerle números a todo esto y de mientras resulta que ha caido en mis manos una pequeña obra de ingeniería, una etapa Focusritte Red 5 (las que ya no se fabrican y costaban unos 7000€) que tiene un final fastidiado, en cuanto la repare la pruebo; este material se fabricaba para estudios de grabación y tiene una gradísima fama, aquí os dejo las características:
> 
> Specifications
> Continuous output: 250W RMS into 8 Ohms (THD < 0.05%)
> ...



Hermosas especificaciones para un amplificador, en particular, el límite inferior de la rsta en fcia. Ese si te va a dejar pasar los 8 Hz sin mucho problema.
La potencia disponible parece suficiente, pero tendría que conocer la eficiencia del parlante que estas usando y la potencia que le corresponde a cada uno de los otros parlantes (graves, medios y agudos) antes de opinar si es suficiente o nó.



			
				JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> Mi circuito activo alimenta al altavoz desde la frecuencia más baja que yo quiera (8 Hz por ejemplo) hasta justo un poco por debajo de la Fs. del altavoz, tengo entendido que la transformadorrmación Linkwitz no tiene el tope debajo de la Fs. Con ello me aseguro de que nunca llegaré al extremo de romper el altavoz por compensar las fuerzas elásticas en la resonancia.



A que le llamas *tope*?
Mas allá de la corrección de la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz (en tu caso, los -3 dB a 8 Hz), la atenuación del conjunto parlante+caja cae a 12 dB/octava, como en todas las cajas cerradas convencionales.



			
				JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> La idea de llegar a 8Hz +/- 3dB es por asegurar bien el rango de 20-40 Hz que sí se encuentra de manera natural en muchas grabaciones (mayormente vinilos) de mucha música progresiva de los 60's y 70's, Pink Floyd, King Crimson, PFM, Blue Oyster Cult, Yes, Led Zeppelin, en fin muchísismos grupos.



Eso es verdad. Lo que no sé es si es necesario llegar tan abajo para garantizar el rango de 20 a 40 Hz: tal vez con un poco mas de nivel en la entrada del amplificador estaría resuelto. El otro problema que veo, es que si vas a usar discos de vinilo, casi necesariamente vas a tener que poner un filtro anti-rumble activo en la entrada del amplificador (a menos que los discos estén en óptimas condiciones). Y si usas ese filtro, que es un pasa-altos de tercer o cuarto orden, te va a atenuar mayoritariamente el rango de frecuencias hacia el cual estas extendiendo la respuesta de la caja, con lo cual no estarías ganando nada   

Una pregunta: Que significa 8 Hz *+/- 3dB*?
Los -3 dB son como frecuencia de corte inferior, pero los +3 dB? O estas pensando tener un pico a esa frecuencia para extender aún mas la respuesta en bajos?
Te conviene hacer una respuesta tipo Butterworth o muy ligeramente subamortiguada, por que cualquier refuerzo mecánico que generes, a esos niveles de potencia, te puede enviar el cono del parlante contra la casa de la vereda de enfrente...

Si buscas en este mismo hilo, vas a encontrar la referencia a una planilla Excel que te permite calcular todos los componentes del filtro transformadorr de Linkwitz para cualquier combinación de caja+parlante. Funciona muy bien y es un medio muy rápido de calcularlo y verificarlo...claro que vas a necesitar los parámetros de Thiele/Small...


Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (May 11, 2009)

Hola JoeDriller

Separé esto del tema donde estaba por una cuestión de orden nada más, y mezclé el primer post con el del tema que habías creado. Como dice más arriba, si algo está mal hecho, avisame para corregirlo.

Saludos


----------



## JoeDriller (May 11, 2009)

De momento he  probado un altavoz beyma de 10" en concreto Beyma 10G40 (en caja hermética de 28l netos) y con otro de Hi-Fi que tiene mas de 30 años, es un 12" de la marca epañola ya desaparecida Roselson. La siguiente prueba serà con una batería de 4 unidades Beyma 15G450 encerrados cada uno en una caja reflex de 69l netos sintonizada en primera instancia a 25 Hz. Como aún no tengo la etapa Focusrite reparada lo probaré con una Behringuer Europower 2500. Hasta el momento el equipo de pruebas era el siguiente:

Fuente de sonido: compac disc/PC MP3
Mesa de mezclas: standard 4 canales.
Equalizador: Nikko 12 cortes.
Divisor activo de frecuencias 3 vías + Sub.
SPL Stereo Vitalizer (no siempre lo utilizo)
Amplificador 100+100 W rms a 8 Ohm --- agudos
Amplificador 400+400 W rms a 8 Ohm --- medios
Amplificador Behringuer EP2500 1200 + 1200 rms a 4 Ohm --- graves
Amplificador Behringuer EP2500 2400 W rms a 2 Ohm (bridgeada) --- subgraves.

Para los agudos 8 bullet tweeters Beyma CP22.
Para los medios 4 motores Beyma CP350Ti + bocina TD250 y/o 2 cajas herméticas con 6 altavoces de 10" 'sin marca' de 92 dB y Fs=52 Hz.

Para graves y Subs dispongo de:

4 unidades Beyma 15G450/N en caja reflex de 69 l (cada uno) aún no estan sintonizadas a 25 Hz si no me equivoco lo estan a 52 Hz.
2 unidades JBL 2240G en caja hermética de 70l con bocina en W a la salida (cada uno)
2 unidades Beyna 15G400 en caja reflex de 250 l (cada uno)

¿Como lo combinarian Vds? teniendo en cuenta que para los subgraves dispongo del circuito que me permite usarlos altavoces por debajo de su Fs y compensar el roll-off que tiene el altavoz en estas circunstancias.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 11, 2009)

Lindo desparramo de equipamiento! Hay mucho dinero invertido ahí....

Bien, para los subs (o infras) me parece que solo puedes usar a:



> 2 unidades JBL 2240G en caja hermética de 70l con bocina en W a la salida (cada uno)



por que dudo que la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz (esa es la corrección que vas a usar, no? o vas a controlar el espacio debajo de Fs con integradores?) te funcione correctamente para cajas bass-reflex. De todas formas, la validación final hay que hacerla con los parametros de T/S y dimensionando la caja con el WinISD para ver cual es la respuesta que tiene cada conjunto.

En cuanto a la potencia, 2.4kW deberían alcanzar, pero tené cuidado, por que estas usando 400 W en los woofers. Si tenes que compensar más de 6 dB en los infras, vas a estar algo corto de potencia (teóricamente hablando).

Saludos!


----------



## JoeDriller (May 12, 2009)

Buenos días.

      El circuito que uso es con integradores, con un control de la ganancia. Usa dos integradores, uno detrás de otro. El miedo que tengo es que los JBL no se frían con tantos Watts, iré probando a darles volúmen poco a poco. Tengo aún otra EP2500 de reserva por si haciendo algún bolo por ahí se me quema la que uso; así que aún tengo 2,4kW en el cajón.



Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 12, 2009)

JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> El circuito que uso es con integradores, con un control de la ganancia. Usa dos integradores, uno detrás de otro. El miedo que tengo es que los JBL no se frían con tantos Watts, iré probando a darles volúmen poco a poco.



Hummm...el problema con los integradores es que no conoces a priori cual es la ganancia que vas a tener que darle para compensar la respuesta de los infra-woofers, así que el ajuste es por prueba y error, y si el error es grande....PUFF los parlantes.

De todas maneras, en algún foro leí un estudio que había hecho uno de los participantes sobre el contenido de graves (por debajo de los 40Hz) en varias grabaciones, tomando el archivo digital y aplicándole un filtro pasabajos para aislar solo esa banda de frecuencias. La relación de amplitudes que el había encontrado entre la banda inferior a 40 Hz con la superior a esta frecuencia estaba alrededor de los 15 dB, así que, en principio, deberías aplicar una potencia a los infra de alrededor de 40 veces menos que a los woofers y medios para lograr el mismo nivel de SPL, asumiendo que la eficiencia de los parlantes sea la misma. En realidad no sé que tan significativo sea este estudio, aunque al menos dá algunas pistas.

Saludos!


----------



## centro58 (May 16, 2009)

yo llege a los 7hz   con esto

es un altavoz de 8 pulgadas con bobina a cuatro capas

logre esa frecuencia en una habitacion de 3 x 3 mts pero no en cualquier parte de la habitacion se reproducian, solo en una esquina, la ventana se movia a la misma frecuencia que el cono


----------



## JoeDriller (May 18, 2009)

Tiene buena pinta ese cono de 8", cuando dices cuatro capas se entiende sobrepuestas ¿No?, no son cuatro bobinas imagino. Debe tener muchísima inducción en el entrehierro. Cuéntanos qué amplificador usaste, que tipo de fuente de sonido, si era un generador o era un pasaje musical, Me gustaría saber más. En cuanto al integrador, yo me hago la siguiente reflexión: debo compensar el sistema a razón de 12dB/octava que es la caida que tiene el sistema al trabajar en una caja hermética por debajo de su Fs. con lo cual espero no influir en la proporción de "infragraves" respecto al resto de frecuencias pues lo único que pretendo es compensar la deficiencia de mi propio equipo procurando que no se altere la relación volumen/frecuencia original de un pasaje musical. Ya me direis que opinais al respecto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2009)

JoeDriller dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto al integrador, yo me hago la siguiente reflexión: debo compensar el sistema a razón de 12dB/octava que es la caida que tiene el sistema al trabajar en una caja hermética por debajo de su Fs. con lo cual espero no influir en la proporción de "infragraves" respecto al resto de frecuencias pues lo único que pretendo es compensar la deficiencia de mi propio equipo procurando que no se altere la relación volumen/frecuencia original de un pasaje musical. Ya me direis que opinais al respecto.



Es tal como lo decís, y para eso vas a tener que modificar los integradores de forma tal de que exista un filtro pasa-altos antes de ellos que va a dominar la respuesta por debajo de los 8 Hz y eliminar la inmensa ganancia que tiene ese sistema en Corriente Contínua. Por otra parte, tenés que ajustar con cuidado la frecuencia de ganancia unitaria de los integradores, para que no amplifiquen mas allá del punto hasta donde quieres compensar.

Una pregunta: Analizaste la respuesta del conjunto caja+parlante usando los parámetros de T/S? Por que con cajas tan pequeñas, si el parlante no tiene un Qts suficientemente bajo, seguro que vas a tener un pico en la respuesta en frecuencia, alrededor de los 60Hz, y eso no lo podés corregir con los integradores.

Saludos!


----------



## centro58 (May 19, 2009)

son capas superpuestas con esto se genera un campo magnetico mas concentrado pero tambien mas induccion lo que le dificulta las cosas al amplificador pero mejora la respuesta a frecuencias bajas entre mas baja la frecuencia menor induccion, por tanto circula una mayor corriente a traves de la bobina.

el amplificador lo hice yo se alimenta con 24v - 0 - 24v x 6A    es un amplificador con una etapa de tension de gran slew rate y las salidas son dos  mj15022  y dos   mj15023  asi soporta hasta un corto circuito constante entre salida y tierra entrega una gran corriente, es monocanal este amplificador incluso lo uso para probar fly back`s.

use un software de generador de señales el true RTA, en este se selecciona la frecuencia deseada.

hay algunas frecuencias por encima de los 7 hz  por ejemplo los 20hz que por alguna causa casi desaparecen, son muy debiles supongo que pudiera der por efectos de ondas estacionarias en la habitacion y a los 54 hz resuena toda la habitacion a grandes spl supongo que es la frecuencia de sintonia de la habitacion.


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2009)

hago una consulta. alguien oyo hablar alguna vez de cajas watkins? (creo haberlo escrito bien) he oido hablar algo de ellas, donde la compenzacion se hace pasivamente y se logran respuestas planas hasta los 10/15hz,  y en particular lo que he oido es que el woofer tiene doble bobina, una de ellas es la estandard y la otra esta acoplada via un circuito sintonizado donde entra en funcionamiento justo cuando la otra decae, manteniendo la respuesta de reproduccion de forma muy plana (calculo que bastante complejo tambien...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> hago una consulta. alguien oyo hablar alguna vez de cajas watkins? (creo haberlo escrito bien) he oido hablar algo de ellas, donde la compenzacion se hace pasivamente y se logran respuestas planas hasta los 10/15hz,  y en particular lo que he oido es que el woofer tiene doble bobina, una de ellas es la estandard y la otra esta acoplada via un circuito sintonizado donde entra en funcionamiento justo cuando la otra decae, manteniendo la respuesta de reproduccion de forma muy plana (calculo que bastante complejo tambien...)



Watkins? Es la primera vez que las oigo nombrar...
Pero parecen algo extremadamente complejo como para ser útil...y no me imagino sintonizar algo a 10 o 15Hz...los inductores y capacitores deben ser mas pesados que la propia caja...y si los achicamos....gran cantidad de distorsión...hummmm

Voy a ver si encuentro algo por ahí, pero teniendo disponible la potencia que existe hoy en día y la transformadorrmación de Linkwitz que hasta nos permite eliminar los picos que producen las cajas demasiado pequeñas, no parece tener mucho caso en la actualidad.

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2009)

ezavalla, busca  los watkins woofer, o las cajas watkins WE-1, bill watkins fue el ingeniero que trabajo junto a Nudell en las mejores cajas de Infinity (las QLS series) alla por los años 80´y te puedo asegurar que siguen siendo tan vigentes como cuando salieron... un caño...


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2009)

encontre el folleto de las cajas QLS! aca pongo el link del pdf!
http://www.davidsaudio.com/Infinity_QLS.pdf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

Estuve buscando algo de información sobre estos woofers, y a pesar de que no encontré el white-paper de don Watkins, encontré mas o menos como trabajaba ese bicho (y también encontré el sitio web de Watkins, que se dedica a reparar parlantes de él y de otros).

Bueno, parece que estos woofers tenían dos bobinas, una de 4 ohms y otra de 2 ohms. La nominal era la de 4 ohms y la de 2 ohms era controlada por el crossover (un crossover un tanto particular), de forma tal que entraba en acción para aplastar el pico de impedancia que se producía (y produce) en algun punto de las bajas frecuencias, tal como le sucede a cualquier woofer y sub actuales (que suelen llegar a 40 o 50 ohms en resonancia). Aplastando este pico y con la segunda bobina en juego, lograban una extensión de los graves hasta los 28 Hz antes del roll-off, cosa que era muy buena para los parlantes de la época. Claro que a esto hay que sumarle varios detalles constructivos, como el tamaño, forma y potencia de los imanes que se usaban, la masa móvil del cono, etc, y venían de 12", 10"y 8", y luego parece que agregaron algunos mas chicos, pero ya cuando Infinity era de otro dueño...

No encontré la física ni la matemática que definen esta interacción de las bobinas, ni la electrónica del crossover, pero debe ser para divertirse un buen rato en sacarla. Lo que sí encontré es que muchos se quejaban por la baja impedancia que tenían que manejar los amplificador de esa época, que normalmente era de 3 ohms (estamos hablando de fines de los 70s y principios de los 80s), pero que en algunas versiones de los Infinity solían dar inferiores a 2 ohms.

Repito, creo que en la actualidad no tiene mucha aplicación este principio: primero, por la multiamplificación que es común en estos días, pero que recién se insinuaba en esa época. Segundo, por que la eficiencia y construcción de los parlantes modernos (buenos y no tanto) tienen frecuencias de resonancia del orden del límite inferior que alcanzaba Watkins, con lo cual, aplicar ese principio, sería solo complicar las cosas para ganar 4 o 5 Hz en lugar de los 12 a 15 Hz o más que se ganaban en esa época.

PD1: Ya había encontrado ese PDF de los QLS, pero no dicen mucho sobre los woofers. Pero que están bonitas esas cajas...están muy bonitas.

PD2: No se sabe si alguien compró o usó la patente vencida de Watkins, pero encontré algunas sospechas de que puede ser usada por algun fabricante de parlantes para car audio (a mí no me parece, pero bueno...)

Saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (May 19, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Estuve buscando algo de información sobre estos woofers, y a pesar de que no encontré el white-paper de don Watkins, encontré mas o menos como trabajaba ese bicho (y también encontré el sitio web de Watkins, que se dedica a reparar parlantes de él y de otros).
> 
> Bueno, parece que estos woofers tenían dos bobinas, una de 4 ohms y otra de 2 ohms. La nominal era la de 4 ohms y la de 2 ohms era controlada por el crossover (un crossover un tanto particular), de forma tal que entraba en acción para aplastar el pico de impedancia que se producía (y produce) en algun punto de las bajas frecuencias, tal como le sucede a cualquier woofer y sub actuales (que suelen llegar a 40 o 50 ohms en resonancia). Aplastando este pico y con la segunda bobina en juego, lograban una extensión de los graves hasta los 28 Hz antes del roll-off, cosa que era muy buena para los parlantes de la época. Claro que a esto hay que sumarle varios detalles constructivos, como el tamaño, forma y potencia de los imanes que se usaban, la masa móvil del cono, etc, y venían de 12", 10"y 8", y luego parece que agregaron algunos mas chicos, pero ya cuando Infinity era de otro dueño...
> 
> ...



en efecto mr ezavalla, lo que si leo es que segun el datasheet de las infinity son planas hasta los 18hz y no 28hz como comentas (-2dB)

por otro lado unas cajas que se vieron bastante, tambien aca en argentina son las infiniTESIMAL con un watkins woofer de 5 pulgadas y un tweeter electrostatico, yo las escuche en una oportunidad y por ser tan diminutas sonaban increibles (solo valor anecdotico).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> en efecto mr ezavalla, lo que si leo es que segun el datasheet de las infinity son planas hasta los 18hz y no 28hz como comentas (-2dB)



Sabés  que lo ví a eso, pero también leí algunos comentarios en audiokarma y stereophilia (?) de unos tíos que tenían woofers Watkins y solo mencionaban los 28Hz, lo mismo que un documentito de análisis de no se quien por que lo bajé en el laburo. El problema es que tal vez hablaban de donde comenzaba a atenuar el crossover, ya que para -2 dB a 18 Hz tiene que comenzar a caer cerca de los 25 Hz, asumiendo un crossover de primer orden pero como no se de que orden es, por todo el bardo que tiene que hacer poner la segunda bobina en juego, es que me quedé con los 28Hz.

Saludos!


----------



## pierodog (Abr 29, 2012)

sigue existiendo la inquietud por la base de modelizacion de las bobinas WATKINS?
entre 1985 y 1987 fabrique una docena de monitores  con mi cono de aluminio en 12 y 15 pulgadas.
Ofrezco data


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2012)

Aportá lo que puedas que será muy bienvenido. Siempre es bueno tener información los diseños de esa época.


----------



## pierodog (Abr 29, 2012)

entre hoy en el foro ,y veo citas por varias puntas y distintos temas con varias fotos de los trabajos de uno que ocurrieron entre 15 y 30 años atras.Me pone muy contento ver los conceptos por lo menos del area electroacustica.
Ezavalla : definime que te gustaria implementar a nivel sub o de parlante de baja frcuencia digamos hasta unos 500 Hz , diametros, spl buscado , tenida de potencia .
Ojo que para llevar esto a cabo tenes que tener el control (fabricacion ) del altoparlante .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2012)

Naaa....solo me interesaba saber que es exactamente lo que hacían ... solo por el gusto de saber .
No me interesa desarrollar nada en esa línea, por que era una buena solución en esa época, pero ahora no es nada que no se pueda lograr con un amplificador regularmente potente y ecualización electrónica que permite moldear la curva de respuesta del parlante a tu antojo.
Sin embargo, no cabe duda que debe ser muy interesante conocer las técnicas y principios que usaban para lo otro...

Saludos!


----------



## pierodog (Abr 29, 2012)

ezavalla:
comprendo tu inquietud , de hecho los filtros asociados tenian su porte como bien decis sintonizar en 30 hz con buenos Q en los circuitos y mantener los parametros electromecanicos con presicion entre unidades era para andar con mucho cuidado.
Una palabra para agregar : no es lo mismo andar en un auto pisando el freno y el acelerador simultaneamente con lo que tenes una determinada velocidad , que lograr la movilidad adecuada del sistema con lo que usas menos potencia, esto es lo que hace la Watkins permitiendote tener una respuesta muy uniforme ( si esta bien diseñado ) en conjunto con un amortiguamiento optimo (ya que el sistema es aperiodico Qt= 0,5 ) con buena eficiencia ,porque la lograste magneticamente.Todo esto conectado a un ampli directo sin equalizacion ni potencias grandes¡NO ES POCO!
Por eso la equalizacion podria parecer lo mismo pero no lo es .Pensalo con cuidado, hay algo que coincido con vos ¡ PORTATILES NO SON !
lograba unos 22 hz en -3db con mis woofer de cono de aluminio de 15 pulgadas (año1985)
las medidas se hacian con un AKG MOD CK1 de condensador.
Nunca mas volvi a oir algo tan natural e imprevisible , un trueno suave,los cañones de la 1812,una tormenta tomada en vivo todo esto lo movia con un hibrido valvulas/mosfet lateral de unos 150 watts solamente.El resto de la banda es un capitulo aparte , estaba en +/- 2db con un angulo de radiacion uniforme de unos 120 grados.(tweeter domo tela DYNAUDIO )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2012)

Acá te dejo una serie de temas que escribí sobre el diseño de un subwoofer:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/diseno-subwoofer-parte-2-filtros-28786/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-3-ultima-ajuste-respuesta-sub-62918/
Ahí está descripto el diseño que hice, el ajuste de los parámetros electrónicamente, las estimaciones necesarias de potencia, y al final de la ultima parte están las demandas reales de potencia por el cambio del espacio de radiación.
Si lo lees vas a ver que no hace falta tanta potencia y el unico costo es la necesidad de multiamplificación y filtrado activo, que en estos días es algo mucho mas barato que un diseño mecánico/magnético/eléctrico tan sofisticado como el de Watkins... aún con un parlante no muy bueno de 12" como el que yo usé


----------



## pierodog (Abr 29, 2012)

lo que conseguia , era un monitor que podia ser alimentado por un buen amplificador , standard con soberbios resultados.Ni multiamplificacion o equalizacion las considere validas para el objetivo que perseguia.Si en otros casos, de hecho lo hice .
La complejidad era para mi ,no para la instalacion o el usuario.
Ubico bien los trabajos que me comentas , Linkwitz publica sus primeros trabajos en una revista inglesa  (EWW) alla por 1976/78 con las eternas discusiones de fase en cross over.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2012)

pierodog dijo:


> lo que conseguia , era un monitor que podia ser alimentado por un buen amplificador , standard con soberbios resultados.Ni multiamplificacion o equalizacion las considere validas para el objetivo que perseguia.Si en otros casos, de hecho lo hice .
> *La complejidad era para mi ,no para la instalacion o el usuario.*


Seee.... por eso te comenté antes que era una muy buena solución en el contexto de la época en la que se diseñó. Lamentablemente, no era una solución escalable en producción ni en costos. Por otra parte, a menos que escucharas música clásica, en la gran mayoría de las grabaciones "convencionales" no había ni hay mucho contenido espectral debajo de los 40Hz, y la mayoría de las ecualizaciones estaban sobre los 60Hz... y ambos rangos son reproducidos sin problemas por los parlantes normales. De ahí que los esfuerzos se concentraran en en optimizar los diseños tradicionales en lugar de recurrir a otras soluciones mas complicadas.

Por ultimo, convengamos *que en la actualidad* no existe tal complejidad de instalación, ni de costos ni de usuario. Es mas, la mayoría de los subwoofers comerciales vienen equipados con ecualización y amplificación propia para lograr la respuesta deseada en el conjunto, y a cambio solo te piden que les conectes un par de cables con fichas RCA o los mismos cables de parlantes. Así que no es difícil para nada... cosa que no sucedía entre los 70's y los 80's.


----------



## pierodog (Abr 30, 2012)

hazard: estas ahi?
por las referencias que das de mis cajas doble 8 , doble 12 3 vias , seguramente estabas en el labo cuando fabrique las watkins de 15 para JPalacios ,y las otras en 12 pulgadas ,fueron los años de los hibridos 1985-1988.
veo que sacaste las fotos de mi a1000 (todavia tengo las rejas de la turbina)y de la a400 .
se consiguen facil los FRAKO de 47 uf x 350 de los valvulares?


----------

